# Auf GlassFish JDBC-Ressourcen zugreifen



## Tyrall (3. Sep 2010)

Hallo,

irgendwie komme ich nicht richtig weiter. Ich habe auf GlassFish eine JDBC Ressource erstellt mit der ich auf meinen MS SQL Server zugreife, der Ping wird erfolgreich aus geführt.

So jetzt möchte ich mit Java auf diese JDBC Ressource zugreifen. Und hier komme ich nicht weiter...

Dachte eigentlich das sollte irgendwie mit 

ctx.lookup("jdbc/_mssql"); funktionieren.

hat jemand Erfahrung damit und kann mir einen Tipp geben was ich alles machen muss um mit Java auf diese JDBC Ressource zugreifen zu können.?

Danke. Schonmal im voraus

n8i

Tyrall


----------



## FArt (10. Sep 2010)

Poste deine Lösung und mache den Thread nicht einfach mit "erledigt" zu. Damit kannst du anderen helfen, die auf diesen Thread stoßen.


----------



## Tyrall (13. Sep 2010)

hab keine Lösung ! zumindest noch nicht...


----------



## FArt (13. Sep 2010)

Hm... der Thread stand auf "Erledigt"... jetzt nicht mehr... egal...

Hier ist zu finden, wie das genau geht: 3.JDBC Resources (Sun GlassFish Enterprise Server 2.1 Administration Guide) - Sun Microsystems


----------



## Deadalus (13. Sep 2010)

Du musst genau 2 Sachen erstellen um auf die Ressource zugreifen zu können: 

Einen Connection Pool, dort werden die DB Daten eingegeben und dann eine JDBC Resource. Die enthält nur einen Namen und bekommt einen Connection Pool zugewiesen. 

Unter dem exakt diesem Namen, dem du der Resource gegeben hast kannst du in deiner Anwendung auf diese Zugreifen. 

Also wenn du deine Resource jdbc/_mssql genannt hast sollte das funktionieren.


----------

